# Construir una TV!



## tipex (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola amigos!
Hoy he ido a por unos componentes, los justos para poder hacer este primitivo TV. Se basa en el primer televisor que hizo Baird. Tiene 30 líneas de resolución. 
Es este: http://www.sptv.demon.co.uk/nbtv/
Me he comprado los leds, he imprimido el disco tal y cual... y el ventilador he usado uno de 12V de ordenador... he puesto los archivos sonoros tal y cual.... y no me funciona.
Por dónde tengo que mirar para ver la imagen ? Dónde se supone que tengo que poner los leds ?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 27, 2008)

Capaz que esto te ayude un poco:

YouTube - crude mechanical TV


----------

